# PTO engagement on DK5310



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

Activating the PTO knob results in a seemingly sudden and violent engagement with whatever implement is attached to the PTO shaft. Other older tractors I've had allowed the engagement to be a little gentler, either through a clutch feed or a hydraulic connection that softens the operation. When I turn that knob to engage the brushog on the DK, it feels like it's so suddenly brutal that it's going to break something. Am I missing something or is this just the way it was designed to operate?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From the information I have gathered, it seems that it is recommended to idle down the tractor prior to activating the PTO with the set up you have. Then once the implement is operating, bring it up to speed.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi firhead,

Your complaint is a common one associated with nearly all independent PTO's. An independent PTO involves a hydraulic actuated clutch pack. Very sudden actuation. It's just the way they function. Do as pogobill suggests, idle down before actuation to reduce the impact. .


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

..and lessen the wear on the clutch pack that you don't want to replace. My tractors modulate the PTO clutch pack but I never engage the pto at speed, always just above base idle so the engine will assume the load without stalling. My big hay mower takes some serious power to get it rolling along.


----------

